# Happy Holidays!!



## VARNYARD (Dec 11, 2009)

Happy Holidays from TeguTalk and Varnyard Herps Inc. I hope everyone has a very good time and a very merry Christmas!!


----------



## mr.tegu (Dec 11, 2009)

same to you mr.Bobby Hill/VARNYARD, i hope you and everyone on TEGUTALK has happy holidays and are filled with loving family and friends around you and a merry christmas and happy new year to you all!! :cheers


----------



## PinkPunisher (Dec 11, 2009)

Happy Holidays everyone 

Spencer


----------



## busterization (Dec 11, 2009)

YAH happy holidays guys i might get a new tegu for Xmas


----------



## mr.tegu (Dec 11, 2009)

that would be an awsome present for sure...


----------



## whoru (Dec 12, 2009)

happy holidays to all


----------

